# Clark Univ. Full/Time Disp Coordinator.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatch Coordinator 199904
Institution:
*Clark University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/16/2016

Type:
Full Time

Clark University seeks a professional to fill the role of full-time Dispatch Coordinator to assists in the daily supervision of dispatch operations and dispatchers in the University Police department. This position reports to the Chief of Police.

Responsibilities include but are not limited to: serve as the first point-of-contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the Clark University Police Department; advise, direct and interpret emergency calls for service and initiates police, fire and emergency medical response, as needed, to incidents; document all pertinent information relating to incidents on campus, personnel matters, document all relative crime statistics, including Clery and all other information data as instructed on the computerized incident reporting management system; initiate (and document) employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours; update, organize, and maintain all emergency response manuals, alarm codes, alarm definitions, and applicable policy manuals kept within the dispatch area; assist in several tasks related to the parking program to include the issuance of parking decals; the collection of fines, the filing of applications, and the data entry that is related to the violations that are issued; and oversee the training of new dispatchers.

Requirements include: Bachelor's degree preferred; a high school diploma; must be C.J.I.S. certified; minimum of 5 years of supervisory experience; be dependable, honest and possess excellent written and interpersonal communication skills; and previous dispatch knowledge/experience.

This is a full-time position. Outstanding benefits including health insurance, retirement plan, generous vacation leave, family tuition benefits and many more. Review of applications will begin immediately. Please send cover letter and resume to: Clark University, Human Resources, 950 Main St., Worcester, MA 01610 or preferably e-mail materials to: re[email protected].

Code 199904 must be referenced in the subject line to be considered for this positon.

We are an affirmative action/equal employment opportunity employer. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities-inclusive of women-to apply.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Clark University
950 Main Street
Worcester, MA 01610-1477

Phone:
508-793-7294

Fax:
508-793-8809

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

